# Ok so what do we ladies do that REALLY bugs you, guys?



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Having just had a major row.... no, this isn't a tearstained post (not now, anyway) but I need advice!..... I got blasted for at least three things. 
1. Interrupting his early morning 'cave' time
2. Sweeping around where he was sitting on the terrace (not literally under his feet, you understand)
3. Not thanking/complimenting him on a couple of things he'd done - some ironing and some painting

So. Am I totally stupid for not realising these would bring a ton of bricks down on me, and/or are there other even more annoying/frustrating things we women do that we don't even realise might upset you?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Don't know if it would warrant a wrath of thunder type of response, but you could have chosen another time to sweep the terrace than when he was sitting out there clearly attempting to chill.

His comfort zone for "don't bug me" is a lot wider than the edge of his shoes.

Was the cave time a different time?

He probably piled on the lack of compliments things during the argument.

Something is bugging him and it isn't just the sweeping. Sorry he took it out on you.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

He's having his "man period" the easiest way to end the man period is a BJ. Sorry ladies.


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

madimoff, I'm sure the concepts of surrendered wife and recognizing abuse are not one in the same.


----------



## ddindiana (May 24, 2010)

Not telling us(men) what you want. we are not mind readers.:scratchhead:


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

madimoff said:


> 1. Interrupting his early morning 'cave' time


Do you have a time in which you can have your 'cave' time? What's good for the goose is good for the gander. My wife and I both have our own "private" time that are for each of us to have our alone time. But, its something we both do. If you have the same ability to have your alone time then i'd say leave him alone. If you are not allowed "cave" time then all bets are off.



madimoff said:


> 2. Sweeping around where he was sitting on the terrace (not literally under his feet, you understand)


He's an adult. Ask him after he's done sitting to sweep it off. Problem solved.



madimoff said:


> 3. Not thanking/complimenting him on a couple of things he'd done - some ironing and some painting


Does he compliment you when you do things? If so then that means it's one of his needs and you should focus on making sure he knows he's thanked. If on the other hand he does 3 things while you do 50 and he expects to be praised then that's a different story. He shouldn't be thanked if the things he does is few and far between.


----------



## OneMarriedGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

My take is that these things are a culmination of many other things in the relationship - these "grains" may have just toppled the pile

1. Interrupting his early morning 'cave' time
I'm guessing cave time is masturbating? If he is like me - I only masturbate when I feel I have zero chance of being with my wife. If my wife walked in and then left - this would just put an exclamation point on top of what I already knew -she is not interested in me. Don't know if this applies to your relationship or not.

2. Sweeping around where he was sitting on the terrace (not literally under his feet, you understand)
Never know, he still may be hurting from 1. or just feeling he wanted to relax and couldn't because you were disturbing his peaceful zone

3. Not thanking/complimenting him on a couple of things he'd done - some ironing and some painting
Again, is this habit where you often don't recognize his contributions or a one time deal? If it seems to him to be often then things are just adding up. If it is a one time deal then it may be because something else is bugging him and he's using this to exhaust with? 1. again?

Not saying he is right in doing this, just taking guesses as to maybe why he may be ding it.


----------



## cb45 (Oct 2, 2009)

not going to analyze what
u wrote 'Moff, as i cant ascertain just how abusive "mad row" is in yer eyes/experience. 
also my wife is quite the exaggerator on many things so......enuff said.

heres my list, as it now comes to me:
1. hypocracy-double standards.
2. swearing the truth, finding lies, even if "white."
3. competing/adversarial rel'shp status quo.
4. unforgiveness.
5. no apologies necessary from her.______
6. poor communication skills based on secretive pers-disorder.
7. contrary to #6, no prob bit*chin/complaining 'bout anything
but cant complement/thank 4 little to major things.
8 lack of intimacy, verbal, emotional, or physical types.
9. not loosen up in bedrm, have some fun w/ sex, and also
recognize this is where men can foster intimacy w/ them.


----------



## cb45 (Oct 2, 2009)

oops....sorry OP, make that quote "major row."

i still dont get the heights/depths of that statement w/out
follow up specific examples of what was said, and what it
means to speaker/listeners involved.:scratchhead:


----------

